# 1700yo Woven Norwegian Sweater Found in Glacier



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

*Sweater from Iron Age is quite the fashion statement*

*Garment dating back 1,700 years was found beneath melting ice on Norwegian glacier; weave is of a type believed popular in the period*

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/outposts/post/sweater-from-iron-age-is-quite-the-fashion-statement/

The much more in depth article is here.
http://news.discovery.com/history/archaeology/melting-snow-reveals-iron-age-sweater-130830.htm


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll bet Dude took it off to go swimming...and had so much fun he forgot all about it.....prolly got in trouble with the Missus when he got back home that night.....but by that time the blizzard had set in and.....well, the rest is history. :shrug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hercsmama already posted a thread about this with the same link.  Titled "I found this Interesting".

Not that I mind you posting again, it's a very interesting find. But my big long comment about it from the historical seamstress view is over there.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

The lower link in my above post is different and more in depth than the grindtv.com link that was previously posted here on the fiber forum. It mentions the number and colors of threads used in the weaving, and talks more about the sleeves being different.

Sorry to repost this topic, tho.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That second article is a lot better than the first. 
Thanks for finding it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I've seen about twenty different links to articles about that tunic since it first appeared on the news this spring. It is an amazing find, and that last link you posted was pretty good. (I wasn't criticizing, I was just pointing out that my in-depth textile-scholarly response (lol) was on the other thread.)

A while back someone sent me a very in-depth article about it with VERY good close-ups. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I found it! 

http://m.nrk.no/1.10958978

There are some really good close-ups in this one.  And a nÃ¥lbound mitten!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Those close ups were great!
I wish my Granny was still alive, as she read and wrote both Swedish and Norwegian, I have no idea what the article said. But the pics are awesome.:happy2:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hrm-de-drmmmmm...

I sent the article through google translate. Here is what is sortof says:

"Here is the oldest piece of clothing
- This finding is quite special, also in an international context, says researcher on a 1700-year-old coat that is found in Jotunheimen.

Probably he was a rich man, this guy's oldest garment was woven to. The robe is 1700 years old and the fabric of very fine lambswool with a particularly fine quality. It has also used a relatively advanced type Cloth Weave for preparing it.

- One can only wonder what kind of social level these folks had, says Marianne Vedeler is Associate Professor of Cultural Museum.

Unique in the European context
Two years ago, it made a unique discovery in Jotunheimen. Warm summers and less snow means that traces of the past makes itself felt. Archaeologists made the discovery of both shoes, textiles, a mitten, hunting gear and tent pegs. And a very elaborate robe.

SÃ¸mkunst - The fabric is woven from the finest lambswool. - Photo: Geir Hall Aunan / NRK
The fabric is woven from the finest lambswool.

- Perhaps the garment passed on? We do not know where it was manufactured, said Vedeler.

Perhaps it was even stolen. At least, after being well used, worn and patched, ended in Jotunheimen at 2000 meters altitude. It was most likely a hunter who did benefit from it when he hunted for deer.

The world's oldest piece of clothing - The man who wore the robe was narrow. - Photo: Geir Hall Aunan / NRK
The man who wore the robe was narrow.

Photo: Hall Geir Aunan / NRK
- The robe is made of a man. This can be seen because it is relatively short. At that time there were no women who wore robes over his knees, we are pretty sure. It is quite narrow. You may find it has shrunk a bit, but if we compare with the few other articles that are preserved in the rest of Europe, they have the same shape.

SÃ¸mkunst, the oldest piece of clothing - It is used relatively advanced type of Cloth Weave for producing gland. - Photo: Geir Hall Aunan / NRK
It is used relatively advanced type of Cloth Weave for producing gland.

Photo: Hall Geir Aunan / NRK
Research now shows that it is also unique in the European context.

Rein Catch
Scientists do not know where the robe is made, but it has very strong resemblance to substances that are found in other parts of Europe.

The oldest mitten - Is this the oldest mitten? - Photo: Geir Hall Aunan / NRK
Is this the oldest mitten?

Photo: Hall Geir Aunan / NRK
- This is a garment that was used in many areas of Europe during Roman times. Here in Norway we put it in connection with reindeer hunting, which was of large dimensions at the time."

I just love how internet translations use such funny phrases as "the man was narrow". :hysterical:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I may be narrow. 



This whole article and discovery just makes me appreciate mohair. :indif:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The close ups were fascinating... The way it was woven was wonderful! 

Thank you for reposting this and for the added pics...awesome!~


----------

